# He can marry his laptop ...



## Render (Apr 18, 2010)

I think the only outcome will be leaving him. He repeatedly turns me down for sex, rejecting me, but masturbating with his laptop at least once a day if not more. Today I tried to have sex with him, he turned me down - then, when I left to run errands, he masturbated to porn - something called GILTF, which is similar to MILF I guess, but with women much, much older. I am 41. I enjoy sex. I WANT to have a passionate sexual relationship with my husband. I am not going to lose 20 years or gain 20 years over night. Ironically, he doesn't want me to use "toys". WT*? I can't have an affair with a toy, and what choice does he leave me? I tried to get involved with his masturbation stuff, and invited him to join me with a toy, but I guess he's too open minded to do that. He won't talk about what's going on, and I'm tired of it all. I hope he ends up with a legitmately close-minded woman, one who hates sex and hates porn - so he can appreciate what he HAD in me


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry you're going through this. i think the hardest thing about going through this with my H was his complete indifference towards me. i really dont think he cared if i came or went. i wanted him to suffer for what he did to me, but he was too indifferent for me to even make a dent.


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm sorry you're going through this. Is there anyway you can actually sit and talk with him? I know not everything is that simple, but communication is a start right? I don't want to sound rude, but possibly give him an ultimatum? And I'd buy a toy anyway. It's not fair that he can brush you off for a digital female and expect you to have no pleasure in return!


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree if you have told him that many times and he refuses seperate for him with keeping the doors open for an apology and a committment to having better relations if not then divorce and move on to better waters.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Get your own laptop and a webcam and fire up your own web page. Don't let your face be seen in anything and forward the address to his e-mail. Give him a sex toy show that will make smoke come out of his ears for a few weeks before you reveal the truth. You can wear costumes and evening gloves to conceal any identifying marks on your hands or body and you could even wear a mask.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

GILTF...Ewwww... He IS a sick dude, isn't he? Sounds like he has an Oedipus complex of some sort. What's his relationship with his own mother like? 

Maybe that is your problem? He married you as an "older woman" and guess what? You're not so old. Now you're not desirable. 

I say leave him to his fetishes and hopefully he'll jack off all over his keyboard and fry his computer. It would serve him right. :rofl: :FIREdevil: Why wait around until you do become an old lady and put up with this crap? I've read your other threads and it sounds like you've done everything reasonable to try and turn this around. 

You don't have kids, you've only invested a year in this marriage and you aren't getting any younger. I say move on and up. There's better fish in the sea. I salute you for having the guts and backbone to figure this out and get out. 

Oh, and in the meantime if you want to pleasure yourself with a toy or a blow up doll or whatever go and do it. He doesn't give a damn about what you've had to say so why should care about what he says?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Unless you are not telling the whole story your husband is either not a nice person, extremely insensitive or both. Have read all your threads and sounds like you deserve better. Unless there is something he is giving you that you need he sounds like a tool who dissrespects you and is looking to cheat.


----------



## gerrypony (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm 31, my husband is 44. We've been married 18 months, and had sex possibly 10-15 times in total, with 3-month gaps sometimes. 

Less than a year ago I walked on it in the middle of the night and found he was watching porn. Turns out he'd been doing that frequently during the course of our marriage.

I needed to understand what went wrong, so we went to counseling. Okay, it didn't answer any questions, but it allowed me to calm down enough to figure it out on my own. My husband had insecurities about sexual performance, and found that porn was a much easier release than being with me. He was so scared of realizing he couldn't get or maintain an erection with me, and having me there to witness it. With porn, he was on his own, with no one there to judge him.

It was no justification or excuse ... but I had to let it go. He swore he would never go near porn again, and he's kept his promise. Our sex life is still nonexistent though because his insecurities are still there. 

My point is his rejection to you could be anxiety-based. He can see you want sex, but he thinks he's not up to the job. Porn offers a release from that. I have a very grim view of porn, and I admit I despise it. I can't help but that think that if it didn't exist, he'd make more effort to be with you. 

Your man is a porn-addict and needs professional help. He has to learn to subsitute porn with a real woman!


----------

